# hoping someone in here can help ...



## motdaugrnds (Jul 3, 2002)

I posted this in the goat forum as well because I'm not sure where the HTer is that helped me.

I lost all my messages about anatolian puppies I was searching for as my hard drive crashed and all my files were gone in a flash, never to be recovered...so says my repairman.

I was speaking with someone in these Homesteading forums about guardian dogs, specifically Anatolians; and that person told me about a breeder in California. I had been corresponding with that California breeder; but now have no address for her. 

I am hoping someone in here is the one who told me about that breeder and can help me get the address back. (I know that California breeder is going to produce a litter later this year; and I'm wanting one of those puppies.)


----------



## Judy in IN (Nov 28, 2003)

Pm'd you....


----------



## motdaugrnds (Jul 3, 2002)

Got it. Thanks Judy


----------

